# chromium OS



## mrhuggles (Nov 20, 2009)

anyone have any info?


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 20, 2009)

Internet titan Google has lifted the veil on its much-anticipated Chrome OS project…in part by releasing the project as open source under the name Chromium OS to encourage developers and partners to hop on board. In doing so, Google has also revealed some of what will be included in Chrome OS when it hits the streets a year from now…and what users won’t be seeing.

First of all, Google envisions Chrome essentially as a Web-only experience: although users will be able to connect USB mass storage devices like cameras, thumb drives, and phones to devices running Chrome OS, there will be no “desktop experience” like most modern operating systems: instead, everything will take place inside a Chrome-based browser. All applications will be Web applications, and users will never have to deal with a file system or the complicated processes of installing and managing applications.

Google is also gearing the Chrome OS for speed, with the idea that users should be able to turn on a Chrome OS device and be surfing the Web in just a few seconds. And security is at the forefront of Google’s efforts: every time Chrome boots it verifies the integrity of its code base and running each application in its own security sandbox so, even if an individual app gets compromised, it will be very difficult for malware or viruses to impact the Chrome OS device.

The Chrome OS’s model essentially uses local storage only for caching and to speed operations: the entire operating system is geared to store individual users’ data in cloud-based applications and services. This is handy for people who need to tap into their online lives from a variety of machines and locations, but also means that Chrome will decidedly not be appropriate for everybody.

Google is working with hardware developers to outline requirements for Chrome OS-based device, and expects Chrome OS will start reaching consumers in about a year.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 21, 2009)

looks like there is a vmware image floating around [don't use the virtualbox image it dosnt work but the VMWARE image works with it yay


----------



## MRCL (Nov 21, 2009)

I like the tab idea. That really is nice. However I do absolutely not like that web-basedness.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 21, 2009)

i kindof like the idea of web basedness a little bit.

a home network server would help with that.

EDIT: think of how many of us have loved ones that destroy their windows install a day or two after they get a fresh install and only use their computer for internet related stuff


----------



## zaqwsx (Nov 24, 2009)

Review on tweaktown.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/3...ands_on_dev_build_november_20_2009/index.html


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 24, 2009)

I like their general idea, but the interface is blah to me.
I agree with MRCL about how they incorporated the web look into it. Don't really like that.


----------



## xfire (Nov 24, 2009)

I feel it's similar to this
http://unite.opera.com/
and People with slow connections and people with their usage capped will have a lot of problems.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 24, 2009)

from a user standpoint i really dont see any benefits to running your home PC in a cloud. it is slower and you dont have direct access to anything.


----------



## devguy (Nov 24, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> from a user standpoint i really dont see any benefits to running your home PC in a cloud. it is slower and you dont have direct access to anything.



I think it is designed with netbooks as the main initial target.  Netbook + Vista = problem.  Google would like to capitalize on that, as netbooks are plenty powerful enough for their designed purpose.  ION powered ones can even play back 1080p video (youtube or otherwise).


----------



## BobBarr (Nov 25, 2009)

What day are the releasing it zomg!


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 25, 2009)

BobBarr said:


> What day are the releasing it zomg!



not till april or so next year..


----------



## BobBarr (Nov 26, 2009)

omfg, thats what i get for assuming that other post meant this week for the real version......:shadedshu


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 26, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> from a user standpoint i really dont see any benefits to running your home PC in a cloud. it is slower and you dont have direct access to anything.



+1

I like to be able to do what i want to my OS, plus it would relinquish all remaining privacy that we have left on our pcs,

Besides that If you want to switch you computer on and be serfing the net withen seconds without the need for OS, there is alredy Asus Express Gate for that,


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 26, 2009)

lame


----------



## Swansen (Dec 31, 2009)

i would like SOME applications based on the actual machine. I mean honestly... and its sad, but what do i use my machine for now adays, pictures and minor editing of them(cut, crop, resize, etc), music, video/movies, and then word processing.  I think at a MINIMUM, there should be software for those things, and google pretty much has something to cover them.  I mean, i would like to think the VAST majority of people only use a computer for the aforementioned things and the internet, so its like, that would be the end all operating system.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2009)

We are in Information Age, and Google is heading into the right path.... This is what everyone needs...

Google OS will be mainly for mobile devices for sure. I'm not doing anything much on my laptop, finding information, getting them, sharing them, isn't that what everyone's using their laptop for?

I'm expecting the Google OS device will have "integrated wi-fi", and it's free when you purchased the device. This will be the basic feature for all Google OS device.

We will able to edit our office files on website... (I think MS already doing this?), IM run on website (Yahoo Messenger).

Bluetooth device that can connect to your Google OS device and able you to make free internet phone calls, possibly isolate cellphones.

Gaming, editing? On my powerful desktop.

.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> We are in Information Age, and Google is heading into the right path.... This is what everyone needs...
> 
> Google OS will be mainly for mobile devices for sure. I'm not doing anything much on my laptop, finding information, getting them, sharing them, isn't that what everyone's using their laptop for?
> 
> ...



EXACLTY like my main rig is down. so i use my laptop. but i still havent moved stuff from my desktop to my laptop y? my laptop is a simply machine in the software world...i have trillian. a vinalla install of vista. a few other random apps and thats it. i make my dvd bench suit and OS on my laptop. i admin the site on my laptop i network all the news stories on my laptop....gaming no. complete software rebuilds (like for example i made 4.0 on my desktop. the refreshes "4.5,5.5 etc") are done on my laptop. basically unless i totally rebuild one of my programs (major release) i do everything on my laptop. my OS is made in linux. so my laptop is dual booted between ubuntu for development and windows for everyday BS. my desktop only comes into use under major projects. 3d photoshop coding gaming multimedia streaming running servers for certain programs etc. my laptop is a go everyware device. when it starts i log into trillian i open up IE i open up thunderbird and i open notepad. my entire day is in these windows.


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 31, 2009)

Bah!


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 2, 2010)

look through youtube 
there were some vids

looks just like the browser very simple... kinda ugly


----------

